

How To Make Great Coffee at Home - roachsocal
http://www.marco.org/2012/05/29/tonx-coffee

======
tmurray
Using a decent burr grinder + AeroPress has completely changed my coffee
drinking habits in the past six months in that I almost exclusively make
coffee at home versus buying a latte somewhere. I also switched from the
normal AeroPress brewing method to the inverted method described here:

<http://www.boldbeancoffee.com/learn/brewing-guide/aeropress/>

In the Bay Area, I've found that Philz has very good beans for the AeroPress.
Barefoot and Blue Bottle beans are also good, but they both seem to be a
lighter, more acidic roast than Philz and less to my taste.

The AeroPress is not exactly effortless (it takes a few minutes of activity to
produce a cup of coffee), but there's something profoundly relaxing about the
ritual for me.

